# Spring time is here......



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

My dog in the winter would walk on the frozen pond we have....will this weekend he found the pond and it was not frozen anymore

The pond he went into is on side of the pool, and is very small. We don't let him in pool or lake below.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Lynn, Casper has become such a beautiful young dog.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

He's a real cutie pie !!


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh poor Casper. Was he surprised? My old dog had to be locked out of the pool area because she would jump right in........... We have wide walk down steps that she could use to get out but I was afraid of the liner around the rest of the pool.

Your pool looks great too!!!!!! Is that natural stone around it?


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn,

Casper is getting to be such a big boy and what a cutie.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Juliav, I never thought of it before, but it will be interesting to watch the pictures and see all the puppies get older.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Lynn, the pond thing is so funny. When we got funny, we had a little waterfall and pond in our backyard. When it iced over, Kodi would walk across it (and got the nickname Jesus that winter  ) Well, the waterfall was giving us trouble, and then I got concerned about the summer and the mosquito repellent we put in the pond, so there is no pond anymore. But, we still have Kodi, and Shelby.


----------

